# What was in these bottles?



## chosi (Jun 28, 2014)

Left bottle is blown in mold with no embossing, right one is machine made with a Whitall Tatum mark on the bottom (inverted triangle with W over T, and a "B" below the triangle).  Both bottles have an identical size (4" tall) and shape. Can anyone tell me what these bottles held?


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 28, 2014)

Well I didn't see any pictures to sow us what you have.  RED M.


----------



## chosi (Jun 28, 2014)

Oops.  Try again (you may have to refresh the page).


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 28, 2014)

Whitall Tatum, eh?Love that company.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 28, 2014)

It was there this time.  They look like some type of milk container.  Is there any embossing on the bottom?  That small almost makes me think of ''HOT RED CANDIES".  Hard to tell.  RED M.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm 80% sure those had citrate of magnesia in them.  They look a lot like the embossed druggist versions. Edit: oops, four inches, never mind.  I am not 100% sure those did not have citrate of magnesia in them.  I have no idea what they would have though.


----------



## chosi (Jun 29, 2014)

They do resemble tiny milk bottles.They hold about 1.7 ounces when filled to the top.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 29, 2014)

It's really tough to know for certain w/o a label but possibly something like Clam Juice that required only a small amount to flavor. I doubt you will ever know for sure.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 30, 2014)

Clam sounds good, maybe even beef . Also grape could be candidate.http://www.antique-bottle...?high=%22Clam+Juice%22


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 30, 2014)

I've heard these have the predigested food for alcoholics back in the day.


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd really like to know as well, as I've found gobs of them in 20s dumps.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jun 30, 2014)

Diamond and Onyx put ink in a bottle of similar form, only theirs was embossed.   Look at the second page of this article from FOHBC. http://www.fohbc.org/PDF_Files/Ink_KeeptItInteresting.pdf Jim G


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 30, 2014)

Don't forget these little embossed things.http://www.antique-bottle...nds-Yummy-m117254.aspx


----------



## chosi (Jul 1, 2014)

Saratogadriver, that master ink bottle looks exactly like it - good eye!But I checked Ed & Lucy's Ink book, and it says the DIAMOND & ONYX bottle only comes in 5.5" and 7" sizes, so I'm not yet ready to declare success.


----------



## chosi (Jul 4, 2014)

I saw a photo of a bottle that looked just like it that was embossed "TWIN CITY MFG CO, NORFOLK VA".  But that company bottled vinegar, syrup, bluing, and maybe other stuff too. Then I found this in a 1920 Illinois glass company catalog from 1920. The "ROUND EXTRACTS" bottle on the bottom right appears to be the mystery bottle.  So I guess the answer is that it was a generic style of bottle that could have held almost anything.


----------

